
List of music considered the worst - tintinnabula
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_music_considered_the_worst
======
InclinedPlane
If you want to listen to The Shaggs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR9d4ESlpHY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR9d4ESlpHY)

Also, someone figured out all of the least generally desirable aspects of
songs and made a song featuring those, calling it The Most Unwanted Song:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gPuH1yeZ08](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gPuH1yeZ08)

------
xlm1717
What I found striking was how much I could agree with the list of music
considered the worst, but following the footer link to the list of songs
considered the best I disagree with 90% of the songs on that list.

------
antod
While the 70s produced nearly half of the worst albums list, they only
produced one entry in the 17 or so worst songs.

I wholehearted agree that "We built this city" deserves its place on the list
:)

------
guard-of-terra
This is very stupid. Music is open-ended, like stratosphere. For all purposes,
there's infinite amount of music composed and recorded.

How much would you bet that anything listed in this article hits top-10,000 of
worst music of all time by that scale?

I'm annoyed to no end when people assume music (literature, cinema) to be a
value 3-pack of Coca Cola, Sprite and Fanta.

~~~
xlm1717
It does have criteria for listing.

>A piece of music needs to have been notable, popular, or memorable to be
deemed the "worst ever", or it would be unlikely to top all-time public polls
a few years after it was released.

That whittles down the infinite amount of music composed and recorded to a
manageable list from which the worst songs can be found.

------
marincounty
Take Elvis out off the list. I've haven't seen one artist with his talent, nor
generosity? I'm waiting? I sometimes think with the music/charisma formula so
exposed; I will never see another Elvis again? Disagree--listen to Kentucky
Rain?

~~~
loco5niner
> The album was a recording of an Elvis Presley concert that contained almost
> no actual music, consisting only of banter and jokes from between numbers

